# Firmware in /lib/firmware/ not showing up in modinfo

## ZmjbS

I'm trying to set Gentoo up on a machine with only a wireless network card, the Intel Wireless-N 7260, which uses the iwlwifi driver.

The latest minimal-install disk (booted over usb) contains the 7260 ucode and it is present in /lib/firmware/. Running "modprobe iwlwifi" loads the module, but no new network interface seems to pop up (which is, I guess, not surprising seeing how modinfo doesn't seem to have access to the right firmware).

Any ideas or insight?

Cheers,

Martin

----------

## albright

if you haven't already, you can try different firmware downloadable

from

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi#Firmware

----------

## ZmjbS

 *albright wrote:*   

> if you haven't already, you can try different firmware downloadable
> 
> from
> 
> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi#Firmware

 

Well, the minimal install has kernel version 3.12 for which the firmware is included (.7 is for 3.10

 while .8 and .9 are for versions 3.13+ and 3.14+).

Furthermore, the installation medium is mounted read-only so I can't add the other versions even just to give it a shot.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

```

$ qlist linux-firmware|grep 7260

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-7.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-8.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-9.ucode

```

Are you sure you have the *right* 7260 ucode? Have you tried installing the linux-firmware ebuild?

----------

## ZmjbS

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> Are you sure you have the *right* 7260 ucode?

 

Fairly certain, yes, seeing how the minimal install iso has the 3.12 kernel. The iwlwifi-7260-7.ucode is the firmware for that version and the version that comes with the iso.

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> Have you tried installing the linux-firmware ebuild?

 

No, as I have neither a working setup (this is the minimal install iso) nor an internet connection (as this is the only wireless card).

----------

